# Nitro MFM 159W Comparison...



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey ppl!

I just bought a 2008 Nitro MFM 159W w/ Raiden Strike bindings. This is only the second board I have ever used and I'm wondering how it compares to other boards out there with similar aptitudes and what not.

It is easy for me to say "Wow this board is the wizzel, it's the best shizzel I've ever rizzeled... yo"

But that doesn't say much, now does it. So let me know if you've ridden boards that resembles the MFM and tell me how they compare!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

MFM is the shit and Nitro boards generally kick ass so I would imagine it holds its own


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

*Love it!*

Personnally, I love the board and bindings... But it's just normal coming off a 5 year old Rossignol Dazer. I would've been pissed not to notice a difference right away! lol 

This Nitro board really feels great! Especially whrn doing jumps and stuff, landing with this wide board is a charm. Sratched all my base in my first use at my bonk-ass mountain... I guess its bound to happen, might as well be the first time on it lol


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

didnt krishan and sedition both just get this exact board? i'm sure they will give you a good head up on it.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Sedition got it too!?

*shakes fist*

yeap, i got it, the 157W and put my '08 burton cartels on it.... LOVE it, and I'm finding it hard to go back to riding my old option icon board so I can learn to do rails, haha...


----------

